# J Cord - What is it?



## saiyanzzrage

Hey guys, im in the market for a set of yuin pk3's because of my budget and the great reviews on them, and noticed on head-direct that they are j cord. In my browsing of this site before joining, it seems j cord styles arent liked? 

 What exactly is a j cord? i know what your standard y cord looks like but never heard of a j cord. 

 Thanks in advance everyone, I want to get this cleared up before i go ahead and order by buds


----------



## saiyanzzrage

anyone?


----------



## fordgtlover

The J cord is simply the left or right earpiece cable is longer than the other. The Y cord has both left and right cables the same length.

 The result of the J cord is that the cable to the music player tends to hang off the short side, whereas with the Y cord the cable is balanced and hangs evenly.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The J cord is simply the left or right earpiece cable is longer than the other. The Y cord has both left and right cables the same length.

 The result of the J cord is that the cable to the music player tends to hang off the short side, whereas with the Y cord the cable is balanced and hangs evenly._

 


 thanks so much


----------



## LawnGnome

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The J cord is simply the left or right earpiece cable is longer than the other. The Y cord has both left and right cables the same length.

 The result of the J cord is that the cable to the music player tends to hang off the short side, whereas with the Y cord the cable is balanced and hangs evenly._

 



 With J-cord,

 One side goes around the back of your head. Making the lengths equal.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With J-cord,

 One side goes around the back of your head. Making the lengths equal._

 


 thanks, i know now what it is, i actually had a set of earbuds that were that style


----------



## tjohnusa

They are also known as asymetrical.


----------



## Khanate

I happen to quite like J-cord, I can just remove one side and let it hang over my shoulder, with the Y-cord if I remove one side I most likely have to hold it to prevent the weight of that side from dragging my other off.


----------

